# Accucraft Switches



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with Accucraft switches. I am thinking about putting some outside to replace my LGB's which are now to tight to some of my motive power. How do they compare quality wise with LGB? I like the fact that they come with stands, something that others don't offer.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Josef, they are not yet available 
Jonathan


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

When are they going to be out?


----------

